
Playstation 5 DualSense Controller - tumidpandora
https://blog.us.playstation.com/2020/04/07/introducing-dualsense-the-new-wireless-game-controller-for-playstation-5/
======
kick
While far from aesthetically-pleasing, and generally a downgrade in every way
as far as looks go, this has some really (surprisingly) interesting features.

I'm not 100% on this, but I'd be _very_ surprised if SONY isn't going to make
a huge VR bet with this system (PSVR doesn't count). Pretty much all of what
I'd consider the compromises of this controller seem to be in an attempt to
make it better for that purpose.

------
tumidpandora
I personally thought the PS4 controller was near perfect. They made them
slightly bigger, and got rid of the mushroom top of the sticks, and switched
to a style where your thumb can sit comfortably and in control. This looks
like they're trying to jump ahead 100 years in time.

But hey, I'm judging it on one camera angle. Maybe I'll bust a nut as soon as
I hold it in my hands for the first time.

